# Seo prices



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello 

I need some help. 
I am starting a new business and i am wondering what is a ruff price high- low for someone who does seo and site updates monthly or yearly. This aspect of other business' have always been out of my hands I have a ruff idea..but would love a min of your time to tell me some prices.. 

I hope im not coming off like Im asking you guys to quote some painting job that im doing, 
truss

thank you


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I think most of them charge several hundred dollars if not more for an initial fee, then a monthly fee of 30 to 40 bucks. This is what I have heard from a few friends but I really have no idea as I never have done it.

Pat


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

For a good service you can expect an initial investment of $500 with a $200 per month service to keep the ball rolling. Would take maybe six months to dominate all local searches and build quality inlinks. Worth every penny if you hire the right service.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I looked at Footbridge, they offer a SEO package for $149 a month. They do excellent SEO, especially for contractors. Seems odd to me though because they also offer the whole package (website, blogs, newsletters, etc) for the same price.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

RCP said:


> I looked at Footbridge, they offer a SEO package for $149 a month. They do excellent SEO, especially for contractors. Seems odd to me though because they also offer the whole package (website, blogs, newsletters, etc) for the same price.


Chris, because they own the site, the domain and all the inlinks. That is re-sellable and produces passive income.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

There are several variables to take into account.

Is your new business something local in your area or are you doing something nationally?

The price and time to rank page one will be dependent on this.

For example ranking for "underwater basket weaving in toronto" is going to be pretty easy and you can be there in a weeks time.

Try ranking for "weightloss" and you will never see your site there.

It all depends on your competitor is doing and how long he's been doing it.

The price is also dependent on where the SEO provider is in his stage of business. The more established they are, and more proof of sites that they have ranked, the higher priced they are. A lot of guys will do SEO work for virtually nothing just to add to their portfolio of clients.

Good Luck, and if you have trouble finding someone, send me a PM.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks guys...

just got off the phone with yellow pages... there prices were

creative web work
small 6hrs creative a year/ monthly 50
up to
x large 25hrs creative a year/ monthly 250

seo

starts at 250 - 500 a month


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Any painting type site, Footbridge media will not take you 
as we are competitors. I would not do the yellow pages thing.
Whatever you did with your painting site do the same, 
you had good results.
we are paying about $700 for local and seo a month


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

George Z said:


> Any painting type site, Footbridge media will not take you
> as we are competitors. I would not do the yellow pages thing.
> Whatever you did with your painting site do the same,
> you had good results.
> we are paying about $700 for local and seo a month


im trying to do the same but my new partner is having trouble's... pretty much he doesn't really know how much this stuff cost and how crucial it is to any business to have a good site.I'm dancing around with pointless stuff like this and calming peoples nerves when we should be out there getting gigs:no:...

thanks for replying I was going to private message you.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

George do you use someone else for the local stuff?

I am pretty happy with footbridge. They use articles to get you links, and other free contractor listing sites. Of course things could be better, and I am concentrating on other popular keyword phrases done now. 

I want to be first..


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> George do you use someone else for the local stuff?
> 
> I am pretty happy with footbridge. They use articles to get you links, and other free contractor listing sites. Of course things could be better, and I am concentrating on other popular keyword phrases done now.
> 
> I want to be first..


Our main site is not with Footbridge.
Nothing wrong with Footbridge, we always had great service from Aaron


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey George

quick question do you and or some one in house work on the Sites ie articles, blogs, post ?? on top of the other web guys?


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

RCP said:


> I looked at Footbridge, they offer a SEO package for $149 a month. They do excellent SEO, especially for contractors. Seems odd to me though because they also offer the whole package (website, blogs, newsletters, etc) for the same price.


 
Did you look into using footbridge any further. Once my new site is made i am looking to optimize it with a seo company but am lost at who to have the work done by. Looking for a god company if anyone can suggest one.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

jason123 said:


> Hey George
> 
> quick question do you and or some one in house work on the Sites ie articles, blogs, post ?? on top of the other web guys?


The main site content is done by us.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

optimal said:


> Did you look into using footbridge any further. Once my new site is made i am looking to optimize it with a seo company but am lost at who to have the work done by. Looking for a god company if anyone can suggest one.


No, but i have heard good things about FB, and they have a lot of juice behind them that can leverage in your favor.
Do you have someone for your new site?

Another one to look at would be Darren Slaughter


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up on FB! I do have someone right now working on the site.. I am just waiting around till he gets it up and running.:whistling2:


----------



## FC Group (May 6, 2011)

I would be very skeptical on an seo service who is charging $150/month. That breaks down to about 1-3 hours of work per month based on an avg. hourly rate for an seo. If that's all the time they are putting into your work, then you need to look at the type of links they are building for you. Just make sure that aren't sketchy links...that is a red flag for 'automated' software that illegally builds links. Stay away from that!


Minneapolis Commercial Painting


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

FC Group said:


> I would be very skeptical on an seo service who is charging $150/month. That breaks down to about 1-3 hours of work per month based on an avg. hourly rate for an seo. If that's all the time they are putting into your work, then you need to look at the type of links they are building for you. Just make sure that aren't sketchy links...that is a red flag for 'automated' software that illegally builds links. Stay away from that!
> 
> 
> Minneapolis Commercial Painting


I agree with you, for an unknown I would be be skeptical. Footbridge is well known on the contractor forums and highly regarded. They optimize for painters all the same, newsletters, videos, sites, links, etc and only take one painter in each area. Same with all other trades. You can spot a FB site pretty easily, but they are decent and well optimized.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

optimal said:


> D Once my new site is made i am looking to optimize it with a seo company but am lost at who to have the work done by.


Here's your first mistake. You should find your seo guy first, he will help you build a more efficient website. For example, you might think that a flash website is super cool with lots of animation and spend time and money to do it, and your seo company will tell you it's the worst website because Google can not find any keywords in a flash website.
Try to find find a local seo company, they know your market better, than some juge company like yellow pages.


----------



## IndianapolisPainters (Sep 2, 2011)

I did my own SEO and I've got number one rank for my area in a lot of search phrases. I do it for other people sometimes. I charge $300 for the first month. Then I wait and see how that effects the rank. Sometimes one month will do it. It really depends on many factors. If not then I charge the same price to do it again. If your SEO company can't improve your placement in a few tries then they are milking you. The ones that charge EVERY month might be too.. Only if AdSense or some other ad payment plan is involved should you pay every single month. If anyone has questions PM me. If you know HTML most of this stuff is fairly simple.


----------

